

Is there a good option for microsoft project on open source? - Fuca

Does anyone knows of a free software for managing projects?<p>Thanks in advance
======
makecheck
There is Planner (which has had other names, including mrproject and once
being part of GNOME Office):

<http://www.simpleprojectmanagement.com/planner/>

I've only dabbled with an ancient version of it installed with RHEL3, and it
seemed fine. I'm not sure it is being updated much lately.

~~~
Fuca
thx dude

